# New techniques/lures 2021



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

What are some new to you techniques or lures you want to try to learn in 2021? 

For me I want to get better at fishing deep (12+ft) with cranks, spoons, and blade baits. I also want to catch my first fish on an a-rig.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I think i want to try some spybaiting, tokyo rigs, refine my underspins-scrounger box.

Purchased alot of 1-2oz Nichols bass spoons to try.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

NewbreedFishing said:


> I think i want to try some spybaiting, tokyo rigs, refine my underspins-scrounger box.
> 
> Purchased alot of 1-2oz Nichols bass spoons to try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


When you end up getting good with the spoons give me a call and I’ll blow you out of the water lol they are one of my favorite ways to catch a fish


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Not talking about bluegill fishing.
Before you start jawing, you better upsize to a rod stout enuff to work these man spoons. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I started using some spoons behind trolling weights last summer and I want to explore using them more on inland lakes for Saugeye. I like running shorter lines and getting deeper. In the past 90% of my Saugeye came in 8' or less water. Last year when I explored going deeper I was surprised how many I pulled out of 12-15' of water. I had a whole lot less tangles on turns too. With the weights I can get the spoons and some of my favorite shallow runners down to the fish. I know this is common for you Erie guys, but for this old boy that fishes almost exclusively inland lakes, it's a new thing. I am hoping that these techniques will catch me some more fish mid summer in warm water, and maybe some earlier before they show up on the . shallow flats


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

For 2021 I'm going to try and get better with Rat -L-Traps and Swimbaits. Fish deeper.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

WoodenShips said:


> For 2021 I'm going to try and get better with Rat -L-Traps and Swimbaits. Fish deeper.


Nice. Are you going to use the Bill Lewis traps or try one of the other 100 that are out there?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I like the Yu-zuri....On Tackle Warehouse best seller list for a reason.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I really like the profile and size of the smaller YO-Zuri. I think they weigh like 1/4 oz. perfect size for Ohio. Great finishes too!


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I've never caught anything on a buzz bait or a chatterbait.

I'd like to cross those both off the list this year.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

kevinw said:


> I've never caught anything on a buzz bait or a chatterbait.
> 
> I'd like to cross those both off the list this year.


buzzbaits can be deadly! I prefer a trailer hook on those and spinnerbaits - I’ve caught too many on it to not use one. Chatters work well too. I was using the Omega Rapture the last couple years and did pretty good. Never just reel it straight back, always add pauses, jerks, burn it. Goodluck!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

kevinw said:


> I've never caught anything on a buzz bait or a chatterbait.
> 
> I'd like to cross those both off the list this year.


Fish close to shore or near weed beds early in the morning and late in evening during the Summer...especially when there is little to no wind.
"This is the Way."


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Not worried about new lures or techniques, as I'm pretty sure the Bass can care less. Will work to get better at what I currently cast, though.
Would like more time on the water bass fishing this year.....with both old and new lures. Really struggled to get out last year b/c of work. When I did, it was mostly walleye fishing on Erie. Miss the fight and serenity of bass fishing.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

This year I want to use flat sided crank baits more. drop shot, shakey head, swim baits with weighted swim hooks, and use bladed jigs with different trailers.


----------

